# cnc programming



## r.visser (Aug 17, 2015)

hi im living in south africa looking for a vacancy in nz any help plz


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site
Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me
nz.indeed.com


----------



## SANZ2016 (Mar 19, 2016)

r.visser said:


> hi im living in south africa looking for a vacancy in nz any help plz


I am a Machinist in Durban. Hows things going for you?


----------

